# Poorly Sugar



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I was away at the weekend, I came back last night and my OH had let the bunnies out in the garden yesterday. He said Sugar hadn't been hopping about much and a little while after he brought them in he found sugar 'asleep' with his head in his food bowl. He had also messed himself really bad so I bathed him and he just sat there, no struggling, no shaking legs like usual and when i put him down I noticed his back leg was sticking out funny. I felt it and he didn't squeak so I don't think its hurt or borken. I noticed that he can't move either of his back legs!

I put the radiator on in their room last night as it was a bit chilly (and he was wet) and put him to bed next to Lottie, this morning I go to find him trying to walk but unable to, he doesn't look strong enough to pull himself along and his back legs still aren't working. He's also messed himself again which he never does. He's still eating though but I have to put the food in front of him. I'm not sure if he drank anything last night though

Rang the vets this morning and am taking him in at 11.40... work are being good and letting me go. I'm so worried about him! Please everyone keep your fingers crossed for him. He's a little fighter but I think he'll struggle to come back from this my poor little boy!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww i hope he gets better soon :sad:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no! Keep us updated poor sugar lota of hugs and kisses for him!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The outlook isn't good- been blubbing for the last hour!

She's given him a shot of steroids, antibiotic and vitamin B. If he picks by tomorrow its EC and I can treat him. If he doesn't pick up by tomorrow I've got to take him back to be pts. She thinks he has a tumour which is why he's been eating lots and still losing weight.

so the next 24hrs will determine his fate. Come on Sugar!!!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh no, poor Sugar.  

Come on little man, be strong, show mummy you are a fighter! :001_smile:

xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh amy im so sorry to hear sugar is so poorly, i hope he pulls through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, my rabbits are not well either I have also been to the vets this morning and are hoping anti-biotics work have my fingers and toes crossed fo you as I know it's not nice when your rabbits are poorly  xxx jade


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw what's up with your bun Jade? Hope he's ok!

I'm a bit more composed now.... the vet did feel a lump in his back which is why she thinks he may have a tumour and due to his age its quite likely. She thinks its pushing on his spine which is why he's lost the use of his legs and his bladder and bowels. When I popped home to take him to the vet he was sat in loads of runny poop and lots of wee  which is what made me think its not going to be good. I was crying before I even went into the vet!

If he responds to the jabs though then she said it could be EC attacking the back end of him but as I'm still worming him its unlikely.

He's still eating though! But the vet said tumours produce a chemical that make you eat loads but you still waste away which may have been why he's lost weight (100g in a month)

So just got to keep him warm and comfortable and ring them in the morning. There's a glimmer of hope but its heartbreaking seeing him like this. I'll bring him in the living room tonight and I've cancelled all plans this evening so I can be with him


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Hevhad yellow discharge from his nose Sunday morning but I didn't really think anything about it, but I then decided it was right to seperate him and his brother from the does and the kits. So I went to vets and he didn't seem to know what he was talking about a told me one was ok and the other had an infection but I don't know what infection so I'm goin to another vet for a second opinion but I'm worried it may be mixy  so I have to keep both bucks inside for 2 week. It's upsetting as they are old 15 weeks old. Hopefully they will be ok! And I am praying for your rabbit to get better I really am it's heartbreaking. Xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> Hevhad yellow discharge from his nose Sunday morning but I didn't really think anything about it, but I then decided it was right to seperate him and his brother from the does and the kits. So I went to vets and he didn't seem to know what he was talking about a told me one was ok and the other had an infection but I don't know what infection so I'm goin to another vet for a second opinion but I'm worried it may be mixy  so I have to keep both bucks inside for 2 week. It's upsetting as they are old 15 weeks old. Hopefully they will be ok! And I am praying for your rabbit to get better I really am it's heartbreaking. Xx


Sugar used to have a discharge from his nose on occasion and antibiotics always cleared it up for him so fingers crossed its just that. I think myxi affects the eyes and breathing more so if his eyes are fine and his breathing is ok then it shouldn't be myxi. Hope he gets better 

Thank you, I'll be praying for him too and he'll have lots of cuddles tonight!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

is so sad when these things happen, the vet said he has a slightly noisy chest? I do hope he pulls through especialy as he been living with his brother who might also have it 

Best of luck with the vet tomorrow I'll be thinking of u n your poorly little bun  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwww im sorry to hear this Amy I hope Sugar recovers soon and makes a full recovery! Big hugs to you both!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> is so sad when these things happen, the vet said he has a slightly noisy chest? I do hope he pulls through especialy as he been living with his brother who might also have it
> 
> Best of luck with the vet tomorrow I'll be thinking of u n your poorly little bun  xxx


Hopefully thats just because the infection will have spread to his chest slighty. Antibiotics should do the trick, just keep an eye on them both. Sugar's partner never caught the infections and they shared water from a bowl etc so fingers crossed your buns will be ok 

I'll update on Sugar tomorrow morning and tonight if I can get on


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Fingers crossed then! That's made me feel better about it I don't think it is mixy but you have to be careful when they aren't injected. 

Yes please do let us know how u go! I'm sure everything will be ok! 
 you have to be strong for your rabbit.

Xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no I do hope he pulls through. Come on Sugar! Everything I can possibly cross is crossed for him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's not any better this evening  he's still eating though which says to me that he's not ready to give up just yet and until he gives up I can't give up on him. I really can't make the decision to have him pts, am in such a pickle!! He's obviously not happy and he can't move about though, will have to see how he is in the morning I guess. 

Will keep updating...

Thanks for all your messages, I've read them out to him and said that he's got lots of people rooting for him  hopefully it'll spur him on


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Just want to add my good wishes to Sugar.

Get well soon, little fur baby.

With huge healing thoughts from me and my four buns Justin, Molly, Munchkin and Dylan xxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope he picks up overnight. I shall keep my fingers crossed X X

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's managing to move about but I don't know how as his legs still aren't working but everytime I look in he's somewhere different in the room. He's managing to stand up to eat and drink and so I've decided that he won't be going to sleep today.

I can't give up on him while he's trying so hard to live. Will ring the vets later as they asked me to give them an update but I will only take him in today if its for treatment. I hope that this is the right thing to do. I'm torn because I don't want to be cruel and keep him alive if he's suffering but then at the same time I think if I did it today I couldn't look into his eyes and I'd regret it as he's obviously determined. To stand himself up to eat must take an awful lot of strength.

Am I doing the right thing though?!?!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh thats good news amy.
i dont think there is anything wrong with you giving him the chance to fight.
keep up the good work sugar


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on sugar keep getting better and stronger we are all cheering you on x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear sugar is unwell. Keep fighting sugar - i really hope things get better, he really seems to be fighting!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your messages!

I've phoned the vet this morning she said the fact that he's not worse is good but the fact he's not any better means its not great  she's preparing some antibiotic for me to give him and I've got to see how he goes over the next 2 days. His steroid shot will wear off then and she said if he's still improving she'll give him another one.

Is there any food/supplement anyone knows of that I can give him that will give him added strenth/put some meat on him?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry about Sugar, hope there's some improvement soon.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Popped home at lunch to see him and he wasn't too great  He was laying with one of his back legs right underneath him so much that his foot was by his face! I stood him up and he tried to hop bless him but couldn't. He took a few steps and then did soooo many number 2's I'm wondering if he hadn't been able to do them all day with the way he'd been laying? I cleaned them up and cleaned his bot with some baby wipes as he was a bit wee stained and his number 2's were a bit runny.

He munched half a carrot, some dried garden herbs I bought from the petshop made by excel (Lottie had some too) and when I left he was eating pellets. Didn't see him drink though but he usually eats first, will make sure he has some when I get home.

Going to my mums tonight and she has some vet beds I can bring home which will suck the wee away so he's not sitting in the wet


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry to hear about Sugar.I'll keep you and Sugar in my thoughts.Keep me updated.


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

I really hope Sugar gets better soon. I've only had Rocky a week and I'm really attached so it must very sad for you. we're keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's a little better today  he's managing to stand normally by himself now and he was hopping about last night...slowly but definate hops! Got enough antibiotic for today and tomorrow morning then I need to ring the vet again but my thoughts are that I'll get him more antibiotic and another shot of steriod. He's a little trooper, makes me very proud 

I've also got some vet beds so he's not sitting in his wee...maybe thats why he seems happier!

No doubt I'll have spent a small fortune by the end of it but he's worth every penny


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwwww im so glad to hear that he is making progres... you tell sugar that aunty umber says get better quickly and that im sending him lots of love, hugs and kisses and cyber carrots and that I know he can do it!

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thats brilliant news amy, well done sugar from aunty frags


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats good news - he is doing so well. Well done to you doing all you can to help him and keep him happy - unfortunately people do not always help their buns 

Please keep us updated! i think we all have our fingers crossed for sugar to get better!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*fingers crossed* as he is feeling, and moving about a bit better.

give him hugs and love from Aunty Heidi  and all the buns of course!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your messages, i've passed them all on along with the hugs!

He's much the same today, no better but no worse. He's still eating and drinking lots and managing to hop about. He won't stay on the vet bed though, he seems to choose his snuggle bed which isn't great because when he wees it just soaks into it. Not sure if the vet beds maybe smell of my mums cats so i'll give them a wash and see if that changes things. Am keeping him clean and washing his snuggle bed, I guess thats all I can do. I rang the vet this morning and I'm taking him in again tomorrow for more steroid and anti-biotics.

Lottie is being really good and is snuggling up to him lots, he puts his head under her big chin and goes right off to sleep- so cute!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

umber said:


> cyber carrots




Glad he is perking up and trying to hop, good luck at the vets tomorrow. 

x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww was just thiniking about Sugar so good to hear he is no worse and good girl lottie!

Lots and lots of hugs to sugar! Remind me in your pic which one is Sugar and which one is Lottie?

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww thats brilliant news im sure he was just feeling a bit crap and now will perk up x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just caught up on the news. Glad he's starting to recover and good on you for not giving up on him. 

I had my Sophie pts 3 years ago and I've regretted the decision ever since. She was still fighting right till the end and even with the lethal injection she fought against it with all she had that it took two doses to make her sleep forever. Even now I wish I let her carry on fighting and didn't give up on her. 

On the other hand Charlie chose his own time and fell asleep under his own terms so with him I'm more at ease. 

Keep fighting Sugar, you'll get better. You know I remember watching a program on channel 4 a while ago about disabled pets. They had a rabbit on the who's hind legs were paralised so he couldn't walk. The owner done everything in her power to help him and got him a little set of wheels made so he could still be active and when he wasn't on his wheels she kept his bum clean from wee and poo. Maybe an idea with Sugar if his legs don't improve.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Found a video for that rabbit I said about in last post.

YouTube - Special Needs Pets | Rabbit Run | Channel 4


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

umber said:


> Awww was just thiniking about Sugar so good to hear he is no worse and good girl lottie!
> 
> Lots and lots of hugs to sugar! Remind me in your pic which one is Sugar and which one is Lottie?
> 
> x


Sugar is the albino and Lottie is the black and white big cuddly one! 

Will pass on all the hugs, thanks! Its nice to know that other people are rooting for him too!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Just caught up on the news. Glad he's starting to recover and good on you for not giving up on him.
> 
> I had my Sophie pts 3 years ago and I've regretted the decision ever since. She was still fighting right till the end and even with the lethal injection she fought against it with all she had that it took two doses to make her sleep forever. Even now I wish I let her carry on fighting and didn't give up on her.
> 
> ...


Aw poor you! Thats what I fear, the time doesn't feel right. I think I'll know when he's ready to give in and until then I'll do whatever it takes.

Just seen that vid, how good is that!! I like his little nappy too! That would be handy so he's not getting his feet wet too. Sugar couldn't even move that fast when he was fine! lol The bun on that vid looked very happy! 

The vet said that because he's still tucking his legs underneath him then he's not paralised (they just drag them along behind when there's no feeling apparently) so she thinks is muscular or to do with the nerve signals being disrupted by the suspected tumour. Hopefully if we can build him up a bit he'll be better. Will keep you updated, thanks for the vid though makes me feel better to know there's other buns getting along fine with the same problem! and if things don't improve maybe i will look into getting him his own cool set of wheels!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If he still has the feeling in his legs then he will hopefully start using them again. If it is a muscular problem ask your vet about gentle exercises you could do with him so his legs don't get any weaker. Maybe some sort of water therapy if he likes baths, in the water he won't have the weight of his body on his legs and may help strengthen them ready for when he wants to walk again. Use a hand under him to support him and let him use his legs to swim around. Kinda of a bunny hydrotherapy. See what your vet says about doing this with him.

Thinking of more tips to try and help.

Keep fighting Sugar, will try to leech off the laptop internet ASAP to see how he's doing.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> If he still has the feeling in his legs then he will hopefully start using them again. If it is a muscular problem ask your vet about gentle exercises you could do with him so his legs don't get any weaker. Maybe some sort of water therapy if he likes baths, in the water he won't have the weight of his body on his legs and may help strengthen them ready for when he wants to walk again. Use a hand under him to support him and let him use his legs to swim around. Kinda of a bunny hydrotherapy. See what your vet says about doing this with him.
> 
> Thinking of more tips to try and help.
> 
> Keep fighting Sugar, will try to leech off the laptop internet ASAP to see how he's doing.


Ah thanks Kammie! Will definately ask the vet about exercises, thats a great idea! 

Last night he was so sweet, I gave him a bath and a brush and I laid in front of him so i could do his chin without moving him and he walked forwards, sniffed my face then stuck his head under my cheek (my head was resting on my arm) and went right off to sleep! I was there for about 15mins with him asleep - so sweet!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Ah thanks Kammie! Will definately ask the vet about exercises, thats a great idea!
> 
> Last night he was so sweet, I gave him a bath and a brush and I laid in front of him so i could do his chin without moving him and he walked forwards, sniffed my face then stuck his head under my cheek (my head was resting on my arm) and went right off to sleep! I was there for about 15mins with him asleep - so sweet!!


awwww :001_wub: that's so sweet!! hope he is ok


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

ahhhh, he must really love u back.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing ok. Keep coming to leech of the OH's parents internet till I get mine sorted just so I can check up on how Sugar is doing. Sounds like he really appreciates all your doing for him by cuddling up to you.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I took him back to the vet yesterday for another steroid jab. She said he's doing better than she thought but shes 90% sure its a tumour as he's still losing weight (20g in 4 days)  

So she said either the tumour will eventually kill him or he'll get to the point where he's lost so much weight that he can no longer move, eat or drink and I'll have to have him pts.

Until that happens though i'll continue to spoil him rotten. she said sunflower seeds are fattening so going to get some of them today. He still seems happy enough and is managing to hop about.

Will keep updating...thanks for all your messages


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I took him back to the vet yesterday for another steroid jab. She said he's doing better than she thought but shes 90% sure its a tumour as he's still losing weight (20g in 4 days)
> 
> So she said either the tumour will eventually kill him or he'll get to the point where he's lost so much weight that he can no longer move, eat or drink and I'll have to have him pts.
> 
> ...


awww amy your such a good bunny mummy and i bet sugar knows how much he is loved.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwww so sorry to hear hes become unwell. Is there no chance they can xray him to see how bad the tumor is and if it can be removed? what about fattening him with some of that oxbow cruitial care rabbit food? he sounds like such a sweetie, take lots of lovely photos for us and give him a big cuddle for me.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwww bless him, at least he can have whats left of his days with his lovely mummy x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> awwww so sorry to hear hes become unwell. Is there no chance they can xray him to see how bad the tumor is and if it can be removed? what about fattening him with some of that oxbow cruitial care rabbit food? he sounds like such a sweetie, take lots of lovely photos for us and give him a big cuddle for me.


The tumor is on his spine and so I think it'd be v tricky to remove plus at his age he's unlikely to survive an op 

I've never heard of that food, is it available in pet shops?

He's been getting lots of cuddles over the weekend and he's eating so much food! Last night he ate a whole carrot, a handful of curly kayle, some rosemary, dried herbs and 3 carrot tops and that's on top of his pellets and hay. My OH said he ate the same amount in the morning too! He's definately trying his hardest to keep going bless him.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> The tumor is on his spine and so I think it'd be v tricky to remove plus at his age he's unlikely to survive an op
> 
> I've never heard of that food, is it available in pet shops?
> 
> He's been getting lots of cuddles over the weekend and he's eating so much food! Last night he ate a whole carrot, a handful of curly kayle, some rosemary, dried herbs and 3 carrot tops and that's on top of his pellets and hay. My OH said he ate the same amount in the morning too! He's definately trying his hardest to keep going bless him.


Aww hun I feel for you, must be heart-breaking to watch it and not be able to do anything. I bet he loves you for everything you do though, I htink they understand that we love them and are doing our best


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww poor Sugar and poor you! I think your doing an amazing job of showering him with love and cuddles and Im sure Sugar knows how much you love him!

xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it is really sad to see him like this, he's getting so thin which is awful to see but he's eating absolutely tons so he's really trying hard bless him. He's still managing to move around but he's not really hopping anymore, I dont think he has the strength in his legs 

I was cuddling him on my lap the other day and he weed all over me, is that a sign of affection?! LOL! 

He's going back to the vets tonight for another steroid jab and another weigh-in. Will keep you updated


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahhh lots of luck and love to Sugar. xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar went to the vet for another steroid jab and a weigh in. He's lost another 30g  

He's still eating tonnes and moving about so will take him back for mroe steroid in 3 days. She explained what the steroid is doing which I hadn't actually asked before... it stops the tumour from getting any bigger apparently but she did say eventually the tumour will find a way round the steroid so it only delays the inevitable 

He's still happy though and is LOVING sunflower seeds!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear that he will eventually pass, I'm sure you will make the most of his time with you. can they not remove rabbit tumors?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> sorry to hear that he will eventually pass, I'm sure you will make the most of his time with you. can they not remove rabbit tumors?


I think if he was younger they'd maybe consider it but as he's nearly 9 he is unlikely to survive any operation


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Haven't updated on Sugar for a while...mainly because there's not much change

He's still hanging on in there and is much the same but still losing weight. He's lost a total of 300g now  He's still eating and moving about, although not hopping anymore its more 'shuffling'.

The vet is amazed and i'm still taking him in for his steroids, his next one is booked for Wed. He's such a little fighter! 

On Sunday we put him in the garden and he still did our weeding for us (eating the dandelions and grass growing through our paving) we then gave him a wash and he dried off in front of the open fire which he loves, he looked so content!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Haven't updated on Sugar for a while...mainly because there's not much change
> 
> He's still hanging on in there and is much the same but still losing weight. He's lost a total of 300g now  He's still eating and moving about, although not hopping anymore its more 'shuffling'.
> 
> ...


What a fighter! he sounds wonderful  big loves to Sugar xx


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

glad to hear sugar is still fighting. give him a hug from me and rocky.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Went to give him another bath last night as he was wet in the morning from wee but he was bone dry...and white! So he must be managing to clean himself still  

I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Went to give him another bath last night as he was wet in the morning from wee but he was bone dry...and white! So he must be managing to clean himself still
> 
> I'm so proud of him!


That's a good sign then	:thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad he is cleaning himself, cant imagine the wee is tasty enough to lick off. sounds like hes still happy


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar went to the vet again for more steroid yesterday. He weighs 1.2kg now  the vet said she cannot believe he is still going but she's happy that he's still eating and moving etc so she won't have him pts just yet.

She said she really expected him to be dead within a few days of when I first took him in.... I think its because he promised me he'd live forever


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhhhh our little fighter! Big kisses to Sugar!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Sugar went to the vet again for more steroid yesterday. He weighs 1.2kg now  the vet said she cannot believe he is still going but she's happy that he's still eating and moving etc so she won't have him pts just yet.
> 
> She said she really expected him to be dead within a few days of when I first took him in.... I think its because he promised me he'd live forever


ahhhh sugar obviously loves his mummy to bits and wants to spend so much more time with you x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He's still fighting Amy, its obviously the TLC he is getting 
Glad the vet is with you and wont give up on him yet.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

What a fab little guy  bet you uber proud of him!... bought a tear to my eye x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww thanks everyone!! I'm sooo proud of him! He's my special little guy!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

go sugar!!!!! is there nothing she can give him to fatten him a little? are you putting vitamins in his water?  feel so upset he will be leaving us, sorry i'm such a wimp


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The vet recommended sunflower seeds which he loves! and I give him lots of treats like bunny biscuits and do-nuts. I feel really sad too because I have such a bond with him, he's been such a great rabbit and friend to me but I believe when he leaves this world he'll be happily skipping through hay meadows and having fun!  I will be so upset when he goes though


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Try not to think about when he goes just make the most of your time with him. Spoil him rotten and give lots of cuddles, give him a cuddle from me too. He's such a fighter and your such a good mummy for giving him every chance he deserves.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar seems to have taken a turn for the worse and I'm not sure what to do now! 

He's lost so much weight now the back half of him has no muscle so he can't walk hardly at all, he takes 3 steps then loses balance and rolls over, he then can't get back up again unless I pick him up and put him on his feet again. But... he still snatches food out my hand and eats and drinks like a gannet! 

I think I might see how he goes, he's not cleaning himself anymore and is having to have daily baths so I'm starting to think his quality of life isn't good anymore but then he's still eating...! Ar its so difficult to know whats best for him!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw Amy ive just caught up on whats happening!

I hope sugars ok! You seem to be doing everything you can and he sounds like a very happy bunny. Sorry to hear he's feeling poorly this morning. I think extra cuddles maybe in order today  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Sugar seems to have taken a turn for the worse and I'm not sure what to do now!
> 
> He's lost so much weight now the back half of him has no muscle so he can't walk hardly at all, he takes 3 steps then loses balance and rolls over, he then can't get back up again unless I pick him up and put him on his feet again. But... he still snatches food out my hand and eats and drinks like a gannet!
> 
> I think I might see how he goes, he's not cleaning himself anymore and is having to have daily baths so I'm starting to think his quality of life isn't good anymore but then he's still eating...! Ar its so difficult to know whats best for him!


oh no hun  that's so sad... poor little guy, thought he would be ok for a little while.. you need to do whatever you think is right for him, think about what he will be like when you leave the house etc.. xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> oh no hun  that's so sad... poor little guy, thought he would be ok for a little while.. you need to do whatever you think is right for him, think about what he will be like when you leave the house etc.. xx


This is it, at the weekend it wasn't too bad because we kept popping in and putting him on his feet. If we're not there and he can't get about then how will he eat and drink? Don't want him to dehydrate and die because of that. When we get home I will see if he has moved from where we left him and if he hasn't then I might ring the vet and she what she thinks is best.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw Amy ive just caught up on whats happening!
> 
> I hope sugars ok! You seem to be doing everything you can and he sounds like a very happy bunny. Sorry to hear he's feeling poorly this morning. I think extra cuddles maybe in order today  x


He had double cuddles and kisses this morning and I sat with him while he ate. he will be in for double cuddles this evening too!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> This is it, at the weekend it wasn't too bad because we kept popping in and putting him on his feet. If we're not there and he can't get about then how will he eat and drink? Don't want him to dehydrate and die because of that. When we get home I will see if he has moved from where we left him and if he hasn't then I might ring the vet and she what she thinks is best.


Yes, I'd get her advice, it is an awful thing to have to consider and talk about (had to do it with Pepsi, he made never made it to the day though thankfuly) I really feel for you both hun I do, it is the most heart breaking thing to sit looking at them and know they wont be making it :crying: It is a tough call but in your heart of hearts you will know when the right time has come...

let us know how you get on when you get home xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope everythings ok amy xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, so sorry he is worse now.

you have to do what is best for him, even if its not the best for you I am afraid, I would have a word with the vets and ask her and yourself what is best really. Its not nice but nessesary.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor sugar, hope hes perked up, its so sad that he will be leaving us


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun im sorry sugar has taken a turn for the worst, i do hope its just an off day and not time to make that choice, although if it needs making then i know you will do best to him.
hugs and kisses from me and my buns x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no. So sorry to hear he's taken a bad turn, come on Sugar keep fighting.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's no better today I'm afraid  He hadn't moved when I got home yesterday and he couldn't stand up this morning, everytime I put him on his feet he fell down again, I had to prop him up against the wall so he could stand and eat.

We've decided its not fair on him so we are going to take him in tomorrow to be pts :cryin: Went to sleep last night in tears and was still crying when I woke up this morning but I just don't think his quality of life is good enough anymore. The really tough part is that he's still eating tonnes...but I do have to put him in front of it.

Going to give him all his fave foods tonight and loads of cuddles and will book him in when I pick Alan up from the vet later


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry Amy. It does sound like he is ready though, not standing on his own may be his way of telling you its time. Big hugs for you and Sugar.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Amy!
Im sending you mucho cuddles! He sounds very poorly but you have done alot for him and without you he wouldnt have survived this long. Well done on giving him the best last few days  You're a brilliant owner and he sounds like hes had a brilliant life with you  Lots of cuddles are in order and remember to celebrate his life  I think your making the right decision  lots of luvs xxxxxxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for your little bun, you know his time has now come, but he has hung on for longer than the vet expected and that is a credit to the care you have given him. Just remember you gave him his last days full of love and care x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh amy im sorry to hear about Sugar pls do give him a kiss from his aunty Umber and a bug cuddle and tell him hes been so brave and stronge and has made us all very proud!

Big hugs to you for making this heart breaking choice!

xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone, the hugs are much appreciated and I will pass them onto Sugar. He has hung on for longer than any of us expected and I'm very proud of him. It will be so tough tomorrow but I'm sure now its for the best as he's only going to get worse. Will miss my little man so much though! :crying:

For him though its just the start of another great adventure!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw thanks everyone, the hugs are much appreciated and I will pass them onto Sugar. He has hung on for longer than any of us expected and I'm very proud of him. It will be so tough tomorrow but I'm sure now its for the best as he's only going to get worse. Will miss my little man so much though! :crying:
> 
> For him though its just the start of another great adventure!


awww hun reading this gave me goose bumps, your being very brave. i know your hurting but you are being very strong!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*hugs* for amy and sugar! good bye little one, run and binky free


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

aww poor thing, and poor you :crying: bought a tear to my eye.. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Popped home at lunch, he was sat up by himself but he was swaying 

He had 2 strawberries, some dried herbs and some dried apple while I was there :thumbup:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

At least he's sitting up now. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Your being so strong for him Amy... so proud of you! He is one loved and pampered bunny and im sure he knows it!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been following Sugar's story and admire you for caring for him so devotedly and Sugar for fighting so hard. He sounds an incredibly special little bunny and I wish you both loads of strength and courage to face the time you have to say 'au-revoir'.

Does Sugar like wholemeal bread at all? When my Daisy (sadly now at Rainbow Bridge) needed feeding up I found that she loved bread and it did help her put on some weight. I still give it to my other buns occasionally as a treat.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your nice messages, it means a lot to me and its nice to have people who understand that hes not 'just a rabbit' to me. 

He is booked in tomorrow at 5.30 for his final visit, the vet looking after him wasn't in today and I wanted her to do it as she is as fond of him as I am. She said she thinks I'm doing the right thing, she said if he can't move anymore then it'll be because he has no muscle left and that means the tumour will soon start to waste his vital organs and then he'll be in pain.

So tonight he will have a bath in front of an open fire, all the treats he can eat and tonnes of cuddles and kisses


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Thank you everyone for your nice messages, it means a lot to me and its nice to have people who understand that hes not 'just a rabbit' to me.
> 
> He is booked in tomorrow at 5.30 for his final visit, the vet looking after him wasn't in today and I wanted her to do it as she is as fond of him as I am. She said she thinks I'm doing the right thing, she said if he can't move anymore then it'll be because he has no muscle left and that means the tumour will soon start to waste his vital organs and then he'll be in pain.
> 
> So tonight he will have a bath in front of an open fire, all the treats he can eat and tonnes of cuddles and kisses


Awwwwww little Sugar! Enjoy your last day and night sweety and get ready to binky free and eat the most lushes grass and hay your heart could ever desire!

x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Make the most of today and have lots of cuddles and treats. On my dogs last day before he was pts I took him for a nice slow walk and got him to do all but one of the tricks I'd taught him because he loved to show off. I couldn't bare to get him to do one of the tricks, the one I'd always used to brush his belly and check him over, it just didn't feel right asking him to play dead when it was actually going to happen. The night before his trip to the vets I cooked him his own roast dinner complete with veg and gravy, he always loved veg more than his own dog food. Make today really count Amy spoil him rotten.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awww amy this thread is so sad and i cant imagine how you feel when you look at him.
keep strong and cherish your final moments with him.
Sugar you will soon be free and happy binkying over the rainbow into a giant field full of yummy treats and ladies


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thoughts are with you Amy xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Amy. You really have given him a great last few weeks. If he is going to be in pain then while its hard for you, its whats best for him that counts isnt it.

As you said its just the next big adventure for him at rainbow bridge.

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages. I had a lovely evening with him last night, we gave him a bath and then he had 3 strawberries, a rabbit donut, dried herbs, yoghurt drops, dried carrot and dried apple (not all in one go though obviously! ) he then laid down for a nap so i curled up next to him with my nose in his fur, I love his smell. Then we put him back with Lottie and tucked him in for the night.

He's booked in for 5.30his eve so i've got some time with him when I get home from work. We've decided to bring him back for Lottie to say goodbye before I take him to my mums to be buried where his run used to be. We've bought snowdrops to plant on him so that we can still look out and see him where he used to run around.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind messages. I had a lovely evening with him last night, we gave him a bath and then he had 3 strawberries, a rabbit donut, dried herbs, yoghurt drops, dried carrot and dried apple (not all in one go though obviously! ) he then laid down for a nap so i curled up next to him with my nose in his fur, I love his smell. Then we put him back with Lottie and tucked him in for the night.
> 
> He's booked in for 5.30his eve so i've got some time with him when I get home from work. We've decided to bring him back for Lottie to say goodbye before I take him to my mums to be buried where his run used to be. We've bought snowdrops to plant on him so that we can still look out and see him where he used to run around.


aww hun.. it's a good thing that you have been able to have this time with him, will be thinking of you both later on xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep smiling today Amy! You've given him a brilliant life and he will be saying thank u for it. He sounds like an amazing bunny and you need to celebrate his life  He will be celebrating with all the veg he can eat up in heaven!  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I know its not the best time for advice but... If Sugar is still living with Lottie I'd take her along with you this evening to say goodbye to him as well. Rabbits do mourn and get depressed when they lose a friend especially when they don't know what happened. If Lottie gets to see Sugar go to sleep it will be better for her so she understands. I done this when Charlie died at the vets Rosie was kept in with him whilst he was critical over night but then when he never woke up from the anaesthetic I made sure to put Rosie with him for a bit so she could see he was gone. Even with doing this she still got very depressed and kept looking for him around the garden each morning when she was let out, was almost as if she was doing a check in all his hiding places to see if he was there. It took a few weeks before she stopped this routine and started to get back to her old self but whilst she was doing this she became very ill herself with the gut infection which the vet had told me was probably due to stress of losing Charlie.

I know it isn't the best time but look after Lottie keeping a close eye on her for a few weeks. If possible let her sit with Sugar whilst he goes. 

Lots of hugs for both of you and I'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I did think about doing this but Lottie gets stressed out by journeys and the vet so i thought I'd leave her at home but then bring Sugar back to her. Plus i can give sugar my full atention at the vet without worrying about her taking a dive off the vet table which she always treis to do. The hardest part is always seeing the one left behind, whens Sugars previous partner died he was so clearly heartbroken. She will receive extra special attention in the next few weeks and then after 6 weeks we are going to try to bond her with Alan and hopefully she'll be happy again


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats a good idea, Lottie will probably be feeling the same as you losing her best friend lots of cuddles and treats will be in order I think. Good luck today I hope all goes smoothly. <hugs for all three of you>


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww im really sorry to read all this. Its hard doing the best for your bun its heartbreaking even to read this but sugar has been one lucky bunny with you as his mummy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh amy im sat here blubbing for you, my eyes are streaming.
you are so strong and sugar knows how much you love him and have helped him.
good luck later huni keep strong.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in tears too - I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a beloved bun. 

Binky free Sugar, with loads of your favourite nibbles, toys and a huge snuggly bed for you to rest in after your adventures.

Say 'hi' for me to Misty, Daisy and Pumpkin who went to the Bridge last year. You will love Daisy - she is white too and very gentle. I am sure she will take very good care of you.

Thinking of you Amy and wishing you loads of strength for later on.

xxxxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no, don't cry! You'll start me off! 

Popped home at lunch to check on him and gave him some carrot peel and a strawberry then he settled down for a nap so I left him be. He kept falling over while he was munching the poor boy so I had to keep putting him right.

Will let you know tomorrow how it went, I'm dreading the actual moment but I 100% know its for the best


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> I'm in tears too - I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a beloved bun.
> 
> Binky free Sugar, with loads of your favourite nibbles, toys and a huge snuggly bed for you to rest in after your adventures.
> 
> ...


Aw! I'll ask him to say hi to your buns and to Pepsi for Tink


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Amy im so sorry to be reading this, its the first time ive seen this thread and its sooooo sad! Im in tears at my desk, at least he has had a happy life and you know you have done the best you can for him x

Binky free little man and say hello to Dave for me too im sure he will look after you along with all the other bunnies at Rainbow Bridge xxxx

Thinking of you Amy xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar left this world last night and I've been a mess ever since :crying: The vet was brilliant though, really compassionate and lovely.

Once I've got a grip again I shall be back with a new thread containing all of Sugars best bits in photos, got some classic ones of him 

Thanks again for all your messages and for helping me through this difficult time, it means a lot to me.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Sugar left this world last night and I've been a mess ever since :crying: The vet was brilliant though, really compassionate and lovely.
> 
> Once I've got a grip again I shall be back with a new thread containing all of Sugars best bits in photos, got some classic ones of him
> 
> Thanks again for all your messages and for helping me through this difficult time, it means a lot to me.


Amy words cant express how I feel for you! I really look upto you for being so strong for Sugar and being the best mummy for him that he could have had! Remember all the good times you had together the snuggling the treats and remember he left this world as a super loved bunny and he knew it! You did the best for him and Im so proud of you!

xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Sugar left this world last night and I've been a mess ever since :crying: The vet was brilliant though, really compassionate and lovely.
> 
> Once I've got a grip again I shall be back with a new thread containing all of Sugars best bits in photos, got some classic ones of him
> 
> Thanks again for all your messages and for helping me through this difficult time, it means a lot to me.


aww hun I'm so sorry :crying: r.i.p. Sugar..You did you absolute best for him, he couldn't have asked for more, you should feel proud 

What a lovely idea with the photos.. perhaps we should have our own Bunny Bridge on this section so we can see who is there and playing together xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I like that idea Tink. Since we know each other more here it makes sence to have our own one rather than amongst strangers. Would Amy like to start it off? Would be a nice little memorial for Sugar. If your not up to it I don't mind just starting the thread with a little intro with nothing specific and when your ready you can add your bit.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I like that idea Tink. Since we know each other more here it makes sence to have our own one rather than amongst strangers. Would Amy like to start it off? Would be a nice little memorial for Sugar. If your not up to it I don't mind just starting the thread with a little intro with nothing specific and when your ready you can add your bit.


Could ask a MOD to sticky it up for us


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Could ask a MOD to sticky it up for us


Good idea!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I like that idea Tink. Since we know each other more here it makes sence to have our own one rather than amongst strangers. Would Amy like to start it off? Would be a nice little memorial for Sugar. If your not up to it I don't mind just starting the thread with a little intro with nothing specific and when your ready you can add your bit.


That's a lovely idea! Thanks Tink and Kammie! I don't mind if you want to give a little intro kammie and then I can add my bits on Monday when I'll be at mums where all the pics of him are saved. I found one on my phone last night that made me laugh and bawl my eyes out at the same time. Him and Lottie completely trashed their room and there's a pic of him sat in the middle of the mess looking really pleased with himself!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've made a little intro, let me know what you think via PM and spam the mods to sticky it.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a bit more composed now than I was this morning...

Suagar had his fave treats when i got home from work (strawberries and dried herbs) and then we went off to the vet. She was brilliant and gave us time to say goodbye (my OH came with me) so he had loooads of kisses and cuddles. Then she did the injection into his ear. I was suprised how quickly it worked, as soon as she'd put the syringe in he'd gone.

I stroked him all the way home and took him back to Lottie but she ran and hid, I then wrapped him in his bath towel and put him in a box with a strawberry under his chin as they were his fave treat. Lottie watched but from a distance, I think she was scared so I left her be. I then buried Sugar at my mums and planted the snowdrops on him. My mum was bawling her eyes out too bless her cos she know how much he meant to me.

Lottie has been skitty since, I think she's a bit scared but she's ok. He's left a big hole in my heart but I know it was for the best, the vet agreed it was the right time.

Rest in peace my little man, you were the greatest friend to me and will be sorely missed


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww Amy, I'm in tears myself now. I feel for you and Lottie, if you ever need to talk we're all here for you.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Amy I wish I could give you a big hug now. I cried reading your earlier post but after reading this one my pregnancy hormones must have kicked in and im a lil baby myself!

You were the best mummy he could have had! Give lottie a kiss from me!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Amy you have amazing strenth and i wish i could be half as strong as you, i think thats why Sugar held on so long as he obviously picked up on your strength.

R.I.P Sugar, binky free in the strawberry fields over the bridge x

Big hugs to you amy x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm glad Sugar passed so peacefully to Rainbow Bridge.

Binky free little fur babe, strong and healthy once again and able to play with all your new bunny friends.

xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for being so strong Amy, tell your other half well done aswell as he must have been thru alot aswell.

RIP Sugar at Rainbow Bridge. Join Chalky and Kodi and all their previous friends and run around in the strawberry fields and long grass.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sleep tight Sugar you were such a strong bunny and we are all very proud of you xxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well Done Amy! Sugars at peace now and had hop around freely again  eatting lots of strawberries!  x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done for being as good mummy as you could be. Sugar was such a strong bunny which shows how much you meant to him.

R.I.P Sugar, binky free little man.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you lovely messages! 

My OH has been brilliant, on Friday he bought me a little white rabbit cuddly toy so that I can cuddle Sugar each night, he's been in the bed ever since! 

He also bought both Alan and Lottie a cuddly toy each for them to have as company which has gone down well with both rabbits and both teddies have stitched eyes etc so are safe which I was impressed with considering my OH has never had pets before.

Am feeling much better now as I know it was the right thing but it was one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make. I know he is skipping around and stuffing himself with strawberries now. Will add to the memorial this eve with some good pics I have of him! 

Thanks again everyone, its been so nice to have support through this difficult time and I'm so glad I've met all you lovely people!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Thank you everyone for you lovely messages!
> 
> My OH has been brilliant, on Friday *he bought me a little white rabbit cuddly toy* so that I can cuddle Sugar each night, he's been in the bed ever since!
> 
> ...


How lovely  Glad you're feeling much better  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww your OH is really sweet and caring by the sound of it, glad to hear your doing ok.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad you, Alan and Lottie are being well looked after!


----------

